# Unhealthy daydreaming



## Thomas2021 (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi (background info: I have had some extreme periods with DP/DR, not diagnosed with it, but strongly believe that's what I have had, since using drugs in 2012, but now I feel it's more or less almost in remission, but still struggle with other things)

Does anyone struggle with daydreaming?

I can give some examples from my own life.

For example, when walking outside and listening to music at the same time, I have a tendency to fall into a deep daydreaming state, often playing a made up scenario or story over and over again in my head.

Another example could be while riding a bus, also then falling into a deep fantasy daydreaming state. I remember one time I got annoyed when my (at that time current, but now ex-) girlfriend interrupted me while I was daydreaming. I was in fact a little bit annoyed that she would interrupt my daydreaming... haha..

It is like an addiction! I have done this since I was a child, and it can happen without me noticing it. Suddenly I can find myself in a deep daydream while doing everyday tasks, but I can also do it on purpose.


----------



## my_name_is_idk (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi, I think it is a common symptom of DPDR, I too am on the road to recovery and still have this problem of constant daydreaming and emotional detachment. This is the last step before complete recovery, you can do it!


----------

